
Springfox 3.0.0, at long last (thanks) - sverhagen
https://github.com/springfox/springfox/releases/tag/3.0.0
======
60secz
Great news. Why not just snapshot for another few years? Seriously though,
would an RC have killed anyone?

~~~
sverhagen
I agree, I had hoped for a RC, instead we pinned a version in our own
Artifactory. But I'm glad it's there now.

I was following that long-running issue #3070 for a while, and discussing it
in our team we thought that this project was maybe not going to make it. And
yes, we are discussing maybe trying to contribute (though it's a slow-going
discussion). This is an important project for the Spring ecosystem, or at
least the way we're using it, that I don't quite see an alternative for. So
yeah, again, glad it's there now.

